#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Powerpoint 2016 Unwanted bullets on paste

## abssorb

I'm using end client's template and I have a problem that any shape copied from another presentation, and data from excel, adds a bullet.

So if I have a shape with text and no bullet, I copy to the clients template, the shape comes in with its text, but now it has a bullet.
Similarly if I copy a table from excel with text in each cell, when the table is pasted into powerpoint, every cell has a bullet on the text.

I'm very familiar with word styles and I've been looking for an equivalent in powerpoint - so I have some learning to do there, but I'm guessing there's a style related problem causing this.

I understand the basics about slide master, but it seems to offer little actual control over fonts. To my mind it seems only to be "implied" control. Can anyone give me some tips where to look?  I'd rather manually add bullets where required than have to manually remove every single time.

Edit: Also paragraph spacing is way too large. Again this is something I'd expect to control in a style using MS Word.  I'm hoping there's a powerpoint equivalent.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

What paste option are using when you paste in the Excel content? You might pasting as an image or as an Excel object, rather than as text. I am guessing you are pasting into a region in the slide that is formatted by the master as a bullet. Hard to tell without seeing the file. Can you attach the template without revealing private data?

----------


## abssorb

Just a standard Ctrl+V, it comes in as expected, with rows and columns which are then able to be manipulated.

I'll need to get permission to attach the template - I'll see what I can do. Thanks.

----------

